# MWCD Drawdown Schedual...



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.mwcd.org/news/2009/10/07/annual-drawdown-of-mwcd-lakes-to-begin-in-november

The depth reductions by reservoir, the amount of the reduction and the date the drawdown is expected to begin follows: 

&#8226;Atwood Lake &#8211; 8 feet &#8211; Nov. 15
&#8226;Charles Mill Lake &#8211; 3 feet &#8211; Dec. 1
&#8226;Clendening Lake &#8211; 5 feet &#8211; Nov. 15
&#8226;Leesville Lake &#8211; 5 feet &#8211; Nov. 1
&#8226;Piedmont Lake &#8211; 5 feet &#8211; Nov. 15
&#8226;Pleasant Hill Lake &#8211; 6 feet &#8211; Dec. 1
&#8226;Seneca Lake &#8211; 8 feet &#8211; Nov. 1
&#8226;Tappan Lake &#8211; 5 feet &#8211; Nov. 15


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

FYI per MWCD site, Tappan will go down 8'. Must be doing work there and Atwood again this year.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good post n8als,

That's what this forum is all about. Maybe that's why OGF is 20,000 members strong and growing.

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

So as of Nov 15th no one can get a boat onto Atwood?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

You can still get a boat in on the 15th, thats just when draw down begins. It takes a while to get to the desired winter pool.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Seneca is being drawn down an extra 3 ft this year ussually down 5ft going to 8ft to let one of the private boat clubs dredge there area.
Another public lake with closed access due to private concerns.
Last year 
Clendening ramp by marina was closed due to marina security reasons.
I am sure it will happen again.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Small boat can be launched. Must use Dam ramp, small 14' - boat, have some salt and 4x4. Did it about 3 or 4 years ago when they took it down that far + when they re-did the yacht club. Crappie in mid Dec. are excellent.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

I was told that Atwood will draw down in 4 days this year.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Boogieman said:


> I was told that Atwood will draw down in 4 days this year.


8ft in 4 days? Not possible. Its going to be closer to 30 days.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking but time will tell.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

If they pull it down in four days, I don't want to be downstream wading when they open the gates. They try to lower an inch a day, so do the math.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

That anit no kiding, a guy I work with told me that an he has a camper on the lake an is allways doing something with the Rangers or other workers, he said they are doing it cause they need to work on somethig before its to cold what I dont rember. Tell ya what if it is true the saugeyes will be very active in those four days.


----------

